# Videoschnitt Programm



## Buterfly (5 Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ne Videoschnittsoftware und kenn mich auf diesem Gebiet leider nicht aus. Deswegen die Frage in die Runde.

Das Programm sollte:

- einfach zu bedienen sein (will mich nicht Stunden einarbeiten müssen wie es bei Adobe Premiere oder Lightworks der Fall sein soll)
- bild- bzw. framegenau schneiden
- verlustfrei Videos zusammenschneiden können
- grundsätzlich ist nur der reine Videoschnitt wichtig. Effekte, Animationen, usw. völlig unwichtig, werd ich sowieso nicht benutzen.

Danke schon mal für die Tipps (wenn denn welche kommen )


----------



## Nemesis2k (5 Juli 2014)

Relativ einfach und trotzdem mächtig genug ist sony vegas, die beschnittene version, die aber für pures schneiden völlig reicht und auch .... zumindest brauchbare ..... arbeiten erlauben (ich kenne cutter die die ersten 1-2 jahre ihre karriere damit gearbeitet haben, daher wohl brauchbar ^^) 

Sony: Vegas Movie Studio HD 12.0 Platinum (multilingual) (PC) (MESPMS12000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ansonsten gäbe es da nooch premiere elements, das zwar auf premiere basiert aber für den heimgebrauch geschneidert ist

http://geizhals.de/adobe-premiere-elements-12-0-deutsch-pc-mac-65225271-a999859.html


beide sind in sehr brauchbaren preisregionen und bieten genug selbst für ambitioniertes hobby

kostenlos gibts da leider nichts was halbwegs handlich ist, lightworks als einziges, aber das hast du ja bereits ausgeschlossen

ich würde eher zu premiere elements (welches ich noch nie benutzt habe wenn ich ehrlich bin) raten, ich kenne sony vegas und es ist wirklich brauchbar, aber premiere hat den vorteil das du dann bereits mit dem produkt warm bist den umstieg aufs "richtige" premiere schneller hinbekommst wenn du denn mal willst/musst


----------



## Armrot (5 Juli 2014)

Avidemux und / oder VirtualDub. Reicht mir für die meisten Aufgaben.


----------



## chini72 (5 Juli 2014)

Hi!
Benutze "Free Video Editor". Total verständlich aufgebaut, ohne großen TamTam


----------



## krawutz (6 Juli 2014)

Hier mein Senf dazu : Free Video Editor (ehemals Free Video Dub) und Avidemux sind einfach handhabbar und schnell bei der Arbeit. Die geschnittenen Videos müssen nicht neu encodet werden (könnte auch bei Virtual Dub so sein, bin mir nicht sicher), sie können es aber wahlweise. Damit ist dann auch die Ausgabe in einem anderen als dem Quellformat möglich.


----------



## Charme (6 Juli 2014)

Sony Vegas Movie Studio 13 sollte für die anforderungen genügen
einfach und Übersichtlich.
oder 

wer mehr vor hat sind die beiden Versionen zu Empfehlen.!

Sony Vegas Pro Editon Vegas Pro 13 Suite 
hier geht es dann in Richtung Professional.!


----------



## Knödelschubser (7 Juli 2014)

Ich kann folgende zwei Programme empfehlen:

Machete - Easy Video Editor for FLV, MP4, 3GP, MKV, AVI, WMV etc files

SolveigMM Video Splitter - Smart video editing software / Solveig Multimedia


----------



## Buterfly (7 Juli 2014)

Das sind ja mehr Programme wie auf meine Festplatte passen 

Ich hab jetzt mal den Free Video Editor, Avidemux und VirtualDub probiert. Vor allem VirtualDub gefällt mir. Das einzige was mir fehlt ist, dass ich mehrere Abschnitte gleichzeitig markieren kann, bei den genannten Programmen geht nur immer ein Abschnitt. Das ist zwar für meine Aufgaben ausreichend, aber irgendwie will man immer das was man nicht kriegen kann  Wie bei kleinen Kindern 

Werde mir deshalb wahrscheinlich auch mal die anderen Tipps genauer ansehen und auch so Allrounder wie Sony Vegas und Adobe Elements antesten. Vielleicht hab ich ja die Muse mich näher damit zu beschäftigen.


Auf alle Fälle großen Dank für eure Tipps, ich war davor im Softwaredschungel völlig verloren.


----------



## beachkini (8 Juli 2014)

pinnacle studio is auch noch ne moeglichkeit neben den freeware progs. is fuer "vollideoten" gemacht u. kostet ca 100 euro . hab mich nicht wirklich mit vids beschäftigt, aber meine kindheits vhs kasetten damit bearbeitet. hatte keine ahnung u. es lief ganz gut fuer das ausgangsbasismaterial.


----------



## RoadDog (8 Juli 2014)

Ich verwende zum schneiden immer Smart Cutter das Programm ist klein einfach zu bedienen und verarbeitet viele Formate es macht im Grunde alles was Du möchtest. Es gibt sogar eine Portable Version davon. 

Wenn doch mehr Funktionen gebraucht werden kann ich VideoReDo TVSuite empfehlen.


----------



## wergoatlord (10 Apr. 2015)

i prefer xilisoft video editor / best and fast


----------



## omit s. (15 Apr. 2015)

Wenn du Aufnahmen vom TV schneiden möchtest, empfehle ich TS Doctor.
Dieser ist einfach in der Handharbung. Kann SD u. HD Material ohne Neuberechnung bearbeiten.
Dieser entfernt auch Datenmüll, der mitgesendet wird. Gibt eine auf Zeit beschränkte Testversion. Die Lifetime Version kostet ca. 30 Euro


----------

